# How Far to save 30 Cents/Gallon



## LDUBS (Dec 3, 2021)

I went to Costco this morning to fill up the truck. There was a place about 3 miles closer to me that would have cost 30 cents/gallon more. I ended up with about 17 gallons, so saved about $5.00. The extra 6 miles and 15 minute round trip (suburban driving) was worth it to me. Made me think. I probably wouldn't do it for a 10 cent difference. 20 cents I might consider skipping the long line at Costco, but would feel kind of guilty I guess. 

For diesel, Costco is at $3.29. I have to drive just over 9 miles to get there. World Gas is 3 miles closer at $3.59. The station closest to me is $5.29. Other places in my general area are over $4.50. I don't feel special. :x


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 4, 2021)

I regularly drive 5 miles to save 25 cents a gallon. 
It's a Woodmans grocery store / gas station that is always that much cheaper, the grocery prices are good. Next door is a Menards.


----------



## MN Fisher (Dec 4, 2021)

Around here, Cub and Holiday have an agreement. For every $100 you spend at Cub, you get 10 cents/gallon off at Holiday. I don't drive much, so I've usually racked up a 30-40 cent discount by the time I need a fill again. And Holiday's pump-price is the same as all the other stations in the area.


----------



## Kismet (Dec 4, 2021)

LDUBS said:


> I went to Costco this morning to fill up the truck. There was a place about 3 miles closer to me that would have cost 30 cents/gallon more. I ended up with about 17 gallons, so saved about $5.00. The extra 6 miles and 15 minute round trip (suburban driving) was worth it to me. Made me think. I probably wouldn't do it for a 10 cent difference. 20 cents I might consider skipping the long line at Costco, but would feel kind of guilty I guess.
> 
> For diesel, Costco is at $3.29. I have to drive just over 9 miles to get there. World Gas is 3 miles closer at $3.59. The station closest to me is $5.29. Other places in my general area are over $4.50. I don't feel special. :x
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 4, 2021)

Kismet said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Costco this morning to fill up the truck. There was a place about 3 miles closer to me that would have cost 30 cents/gallon more. I ended up with about 17 gallons, so saved about $5.00. The extra 6 miles and 15 minute round trip (suburban driving) was worth it to me. Made me think. I probably wouldn't do it for a 10 cent difference. 20 cents I might consider skipping the long line at Costco, but would feel kind of guilty I guess.
> ...


----------



## maintenanceguy (Dec 5, 2021)

IRS says it costs 56 cents per mile to operate a vehicle including gas, repairs, initial purchase, etc. They haven't updated that figure in years and with gas and car prices being what they are now, I bet it's close to 75 cents per mile.

If 75 cents is pretty close to reality, you can drive almost 7 miles to save $5 and break even. Driving any further costs money.

I never shop around. I can't save 30 cents a gallon around here - maybe 5 or 6 cents difference between gas stations. Not worth it for 5 or 6 cents.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 5, 2021)

maintenanceguy said:


> IRS says it costs 56 cents per mile to operate a vehicle including gas, repairs, initial purchase, etc. They haven't updated that figure in years and with gas and car prices being what they are now, I bet it's close to 75 cents per mile.
> 
> If 75 cents is pretty close to reality, you can drive almost 7 miles to save $5 and break even. Driving any further costs money.
> 
> I never shop around. I can't save 30 cents a gallon around here - maybe 5 or 6 cents difference between gas stations. Not worth it for 5 or 6 cents.




I think you point out the best way to look at this. Because I'm frequently pulling the boat or travel trailer I use the accelerated maintenance schedule which would tend to increase the per mile cost. Using either the IRS allowance of 56 cents or your estimate of 75 cents, I'm better off driving the extra miles to the Costco. 

I have no idea why we have such wide variations in prices (diesel in my case). Looking at the two gaso stations nearest me, which are across the street from each other, Shell charges $5.29/gallon and Valero charges $4.85/gallon. I think there is a similar difference for regular unleaded. And yet I see folks gassing up at the Shell. Maybe They light cigars with $10 bills -- IDK.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 9, 2021)

I needed gas for my van yesterday the station closest to me was $3.39 for regular the Woodmans station 5 miles away was $2.94 a gallon. A difference of .45 cents multiply that by the 18 gallons I saved $8.10. Thats about 50 extra miles.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 7, 2022)

I paid $5.65/gal (diesel) yesterday. That was the cheapest among the stations in my area. Our nearest station (Shell) is at $6.29. My best option used to be our local Costco. They no longer offer diesel. 

I know high fuel prices are not unique to my area. I think it is going to get worse before it gets better. I feel for hard working folk who have to commute for work.


----------



## poorthang (Mar 7, 2022)

we knew it was coming. just not this bad and this fast. remember in 70's waiting in line to get rationed gas? history repeats.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 7, 2022)

I have a friend that will drive 20 miles to save a couple pennies, which defeats the purpose. She will not listen to reason. She insist she saved a dollar in doing so.


----------



## BAY BEAGLE (Mar 7, 2022)

Breaking ground now to get vegetables in the ground mid April. Trying to save tractor time, and maximize fuel with multiple projects at once. Prices going up on commodities, but You have to have good weather to produce them.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 8, 2022)

poorthang said:


> we knew it was coming. just not this bad and this fast. remember in 70's waiting in line to get rationed gas? history repeats.




I do remember, including the odd/even license plate days. We might be seeing that again.


----------



## overboard (Mar 8, 2022)

Looks like we should have learned our lesson the first time! 
I'm watching fuel oil prices here in the NE rise at a fast pace, prepay in the fall was $2.549, a few days ago it jumped from $4.599 to $4.899, and today it is $5.299, add 10-15c to that for our guys in town. Between the current cost of gasoline/diesel fuel and heating oil in the Northern states, plus the price increases on almost everything, I would have to think that there are more and more people who can't make ends meet and have to sacrifice on some basic needs.


----------



## MN Fisher (Mar 8, 2022)

overboard said:


> today it is $5.299



Ouch - and here I'm complaining that it went to $3.999 in my neighborhood.


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Mar 8, 2022)

Nearest election poll!


----------



## Sailfish_WC (Mar 8, 2022)

I. Drive 5 miles to save $.20


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 9, 2022)

oh boy, :shock:


----------



## poorthang (Mar 9, 2022)

overboard said:


> Looks like we should have learned our lesson the first time!
> I'm watching fuel oil prices here in the NE rise at a fast pace, prepay in the fall was $2.549, a few days ago it jumped from $4.599 to $4.899, and today it is $5.299, add 10-15c to that for our guys in town. Between the current cost of gasoline/diesel fuel and heating oil in the Northern states, plus the price increases on almost everything, I would have to think that there are more and more people who can't make ends meet and have to sacrifice on some basic needs.



little old ladies eating cat food is not an option this year, as the pet food section at the stores is empty. with hunger comes crime. when the commies have completed their mission, how many of us will be left?


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 19, 2022)

Well, diesel in my area is now available for $5.99/gal at some stations. It has been above $6 for a long time. Most I had to pay was $7.39. Costco used to have the best price, but the only one within viable drive distance stopped carrying diesel. 

But with all that state gaso tax I pay at the pump, it is good to see our roads in such great shape (NOT). :LOL2:


----------



## Stove Iron (Aug 20, 2022)

If you're a Costco member, it is highly beneficial to use their Costco Visa, and not just for fuel. The Costco Visa gives you rewards for 3% travel, 4% fuel purchases (not just at Costco), 2% Costco purchases, 2% restaurants, and 1% everywhere else. A Costco Visa also gives members increased warranties on a lot of their electronics, especially televisions.


----------



## airshot (Aug 20, 2022)

Stove Iron said:


> If you're a Costco member, it is highly beneficial to use their Costco Visa, and not just for fuel. The Costco Visa gives you rewards for 3% travel, 4% fuel purchases (not just at Costco), 2% Costco purchases, 2% restaurants, and 1% everywhere else. A Costco Visa also gives members increased warranties on a lot of their electronics, especially televisions.


What is the interest rate on the card, many tines these extras cost in the long run. My CapOne card also insures any purchase I make, from anywhere!! Full money back if not satisfied, and that has been very helpfull when sales have gone bad, especially when using paypal or other money pay systems. Also my interest rate is only 12% if things get stretched out. Read all the fine print when considering your choice of CC....


----------



## Stove Iron (Aug 20, 2022)

airshot said:


> What is the interest rate on the card, many tines these extras cost in the long run. My CapOne card also insures any purchase I make, from anywhere!! Full money back if not satisfied, and that has been very helpfull when sales have gone bad, especially when using paypal or other money pay systems. Also my interest rate is only 12% if things get stretched out. Read all the fine print when considering your choice of CC....



I think it ranges from 5.5% to 17% based upon credit score and other variables. If you want a cash advance, its something like 25%! 

Yeah, devil is in the details...no free lunch.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 20, 2022)

I literally was just trying to book a short regional flight through my credit card travel link. If I do that I get 5% back in points. Pretty good, except the airfare is 17% higher than if I book directly with the airline. So they can keep their points. It doesn't always happen that way, but it did just now. Crazy.


----------



## airshot (Aug 21, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> I literally was just trying to book a short regional flight through my credit card travel link. If I do that I get 5% back in points. Pretty good, except the airfare is 17% higher than if I book directly with the airline. So they can keep their points. It doesn't always happen that way, but it did just now. Crazy.



How many folks get suckered into this ?? Gotta read the fine print and do your homework!!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 13, 2022)

This is insane. We are still paying north of $6 per gallon around here. The current state average for unleaded gaso is $6.20. What the heck, this is nutso.


----------



## airshot (Oct 13, 2022)

Fuel prices wont go down until after the election, and even then probably not much !! Oil companies had reduced profits for a few years, so now that prices are up, they are gonna get some of their money back while they can... With the arabs cutting production and our dear president degrading our fossil fuel companies I am afraid high fuel prices are here to stay for some time. With the big govt push on electric vehicles, the next shortfall and high price gouge comming is in electric power. Our energy grid is already streched thin with brownouts thru out the country, now we are mass producing electrical vehicles and the piwer stations needed to charge them and.....yep, not enough power creation availiable to serve the needs !! We all know what a shortage does....yep raise prices big time. We are gonna be required to tighten our belts in the near future, or go on all the free handouts while they are still availiable......


----------



## Lost But Happy (Oct 13, 2022)

airshot said:


> Fuel prices wont go down until after the election, and even then probably not much !! Oil companies had reduced profits for a few years, so now that prices are up, they are gonna get some of their money back while they can... With the arabs cutting production and our dear president degrading our fossil fuel companies I am afraid high fuel prices are here to stay for some time. With the big govt push on electric vehicles, the next shortfall and high price gouge comming is in electric power. Our energy grid is already streched thin with brownouts thru out the country, now we are mass producing electrical vehicles and the piwer stations needed to charge them and.....yep, not enough power creation availiable to serve the needs !! We all know what a shortage does....yep raise prices big time. We are gonna be required to tighten our belts in the near future, or go on all the free handouts while they are still availiable......


----------



## Tim Murphy (Oct 13, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> I went to Costco this morning to fill up the truck. There was a place about 3 miles closer to me that would have cost 30 cents/gallon more. I ended up with about 17 gallons, so saved about $5.00. The extra 6 miles and 15 minute round trip (suburban driving) was worth it to me. Made me think. I probably wouldn't do it for a 10 cent difference. 20 cents I might consider skipping the long line at Costco, but would feel kind of guilty I guess.
> 
> For diesel, Costco is at $3.29. I have to drive just over 9 miles to get there. World Gas is 3 miles closer at $3.59. The station closest to me is $5.29. Other places in my general area are over $4.50. I don't feel special. :x



Dear LDUBS,

For the last 3 months or so the gas stations closest to my house have been having a gas war. I paid $ 3.63 a gallon to fill up on Sunday this week. Everywhere else is at least $ .30 a gallon more. Even back in the early summer when gas was well over $ 4.25 a gallon around here, they went to $ 3.85 and have never been higher than that since then. I'm glad I'm getting lucky, and I hope they keep battling for a long time.

I work for a trucking company located right off the Interstate. There are 3 truck stops and a half dozen gas stations within 2 miles of my office. $ 3.95 a gallon is best along that stretch currently. I used to always buy gas near work but haven't done that for many months.

Regards,

Tim Murphy

Harrisburg PA


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 14, 2022)

Tim Murphy said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Costco this morning to fill up the truck. There was a place about 3 miles closer to me that would have cost 30 cents/gallon more. I ended up with about 17 gallons, so saved about $5.00. The extra 6 miles and 15 minute round trip (suburban driving) was worth it to me. Made me think. I probably wouldn't do it for a 10 cent difference. 20 cents I might consider skipping the long line at Costco, but would feel kind of guilty I guess.
> ...




Thanks Tim Murphy, and your state has pretty high gaso tax too. So why am I paying more than $6 when other high gaso tax states are paying less than $4.


----------



## airshot (Oct 14, 2022)

Sailfish_WC said:


> I. Drive 5 miles to save $.20



Well gotta do the math....five miles there and back equals ten miles, average car takes 15 gallons, @ .20 you saved 3 bucks or about 3/4 of a gallon, if your car get good fuel mileage you might be ok but if not it might just cost you more !!


----------



## airshot (Oct 14, 2022)

LDUBS said:


> This is insane. We are still paying north of $6 per gallon around here. The current state average for unleaded gaso is $6.20. What the heck, this is nutso.



Wow....you must be in CA. ??? That explains a lot of weird things !!!
Lol...


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 15, 2022)

airshot said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > This is insane. We are still paying north of $6 per gallon around here. The current state average for unleaded gaso is $6.20. What the heck, this is nutso.
> ...




_"That explains a lot of weird things !!!_"

Sadly, this is a very true saying.


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm in Alberta, Canada. Regular gas is $1.57 per litre. So, there are 3.67 litres in a gallon. 3.67 x 1.57 = $5.76 Canadian per gallon. However, if you factor in the exchange rate on the U.S. dollar it really is $7.49 per gallon.


----------



## Butthead (Oct 27, 2022)

Stand Up said:


> I'm in Alberta, Canada. Regular gas is $1.57 per litre. So, there are 3.67 litres in a gallon. 3.67 x 1.57 = $5.76 Canadian per gallon. However, if you factor in the exchange rate on the U.S. dollar it really is $7.49 per gallon.


And this is why any time we were going to cross the border, we made sure to fill up right beforehand.

And I'm with you Stove Iron, the Costco card is really good.


----------



## airshot (Oct 28, 2022)

Just read an interesting article...thevrefineries in this country are setup to refine heavy crude oil, which we were bringing in from Canada as well as what comes from our own wells. Other countries pump light sweet crude oil, a refinery cant refine both types!! When Trump made us oil independent all the refineries were set up to refine the heavy crude which was plentifull....when Biden became president he stopped the heavy crude market in the name of climate change. He started bringing in light sweet crude, which the oil companies tried to explain they couldnt refine it. Now Biden wants the oil companies to convert to light oil at the cost of billions to make the change!! Why would an oil company want to invest that kind of money to depend on foreign imports ? Because there are only a few refineries that can use light sweet crude, it has created a shortage, thus the price remaining high for gas. Because Biden is pushing for more gasoline production, less diesel is being produced due to limited production of light sweet crude. The feds have offered massive handouts and subsidies to wind and solar but refuse to offer any type of help to convert the refineries over to refine the light sweet crude. Even if they did, it would take a year or two to make these changes, by then Biden wants to phase out all fossil fuels, so why make these changes ?? Things seem to be going in a circle with no good outcome in the near future....better keep your spare gas cans filled as things are not getting better soon !!


----------



## Stand Up (Oct 28, 2022)

airshot said:


> Just read an interesting article...thevrefineries in this country are setup to refine heavy crude oil, which we were bringing in from Canada as well as what comes from our own wells. Other countries pump light sweet crude oil, a refinery cant refine both types!! When Trump made us oil independent all the refineries were set up to refine the heavy crude which was plentifull....when Biden became president he stopped the heavy crude market in the name of climate change. He started bringing in light sweet crude, which the oil companies tried to explain they couldnt refine it. Now Biden wants the oil companies to convert to light oil at the cost of billions to make the change!! Why would an oil company want to invest that kind of money to depend on foreign imports ? Because there are only a few refineries that can use light sweet crude, it has created a shortage, thus the price remaining high for gas. Because Biden is pushing for more gasoline production, less diesel is being produced due to limited production of light sweet crude. The feds have offered massive handouts and subsidies to wind and solar but refuse to offer any type of help to convert the refineries over to refine the light sweet crude. Even if they did, it would take a year or two to make these changes, by then Biden wants to phase out all fossil fuels, so why make these changes ?? Things seem to be going in a circle with no good outcome in the near future....better keep your spare gas cans filled as things are not getting better soon !!


In about 3 weeks you guys will run out of diesel if something doesn't give. It's not going to be good.

Here in Canada, we purchased a much needed 5 billion dollar pipe line project and then closed it down. I'll never figure that out.


----------



## airshot (Oct 31, 2022)

Because Biden wanted to cancel fossil fuels and wouldnt cooperate with the Canadian govt...


----------

